
Ask Slashdot: Do You Still Trust Bitcoin? - vinchuco
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/14/02/26/2313242/ask-slashdot-do-you-still-trust-bitcoin?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
======
JohnTHaller
Compare and contrast the discussion about bitcoin on Slashdot to the
discussion on HN.

